# ? about using cydectin as a pour on



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever used cydectin as intended, pour-on for goats? My vet suggested it for a mite issue one of mine has....ivermectin is not cutting, nor dusting him or spraying with permectin.......so she suggest we try using the cydectin, she is very knowledgeable in goats. Just wondering?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think you want to do that. I've heard bad things happen. Have you tried Using the Eprinex poured on. I've used it for many years that way and it clears up the mites. 2x the cow dose.


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep...tried it...it is an ivermectin though, the vet is thinking we need to try new med. I did call Hoeggers and they recommmend also using the Cydectin as a pour-on.......I'm just not so keen on trying it, but need to do something. We have tried Ivomec injections, Eprinex, powders, sprays.....used it all! Anyway, just wondewring if anyone has used Cydectin as a pour on without adverse reactions.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My understanding is the cydectin can get into the spinal cord on a goat because their hides are much thinner. It should not be used topically.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most of the cydectin scary stories are exactly like the Valbazen scary stories, unsubstantiated bunk  Really you loose 10 or 12 does and you don't necropsy to see why they die, and you blame it on using Cydectin as a pour-on??

The reason you don't use cydectin as a pour on is the same reason you don't inject it or Ivermectin, it doesn't work as well and builds resistance. If your going to use it for mites, try it once, if it works tell us, if it doesn't tell us


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, thank you Vicki! 

I will for sure let you all know how it works......I just couldn't imagine my vet suggesting to use it as a pour-on for mites if it could have that awful adverse effects.....her family has been breeding goats her entire life and Hoeggers advised it also. However, I have only used the new vet once.....so I'm still a bit shy of her advice.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you do a skin sample to see what mite you are fighting since all those other things did not work? I would check out who the culprit is rather than just keep trying stuff.
Once you know- you will know what works !
Lee


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Vet said to give the cydectin a try , if it doesn't do the trick...then we will start skin testing as this boy has had skin issues his whole life of 4yrs......he is strictly a pet, so culling is out of the question. He gets grass mixed hay with browse, a bit of alfalfa pellets, right now onxy minerals, copper bolused every 6 months.....he is actually on fat side....no worm issues.....I have tried adding zinc, wheat germ oil to his diet.....every year he will lose pretty much entire coat, very flaky dandruff, loses hair on face and muzzle, gets crusty around eyes, ears get rough feeling inside.......spring comes and it all goes away........very frustrating to say the least! Most likely he will be going in for testing, I think she was trying to save me some money right now as I already have the cydectin on hand ??????

Wanted to add somethings, as most of you are have been at this way longer than I and I only have 4 wethers as pets.......their pen is kept very clean! I removed all bedding on regular basis and spray and lime pen, so I know this is not a housing issue.......now, this also happens every fall, 2 out of the 4 wethers become very bucky! To the point that I sometimes have to seperate, this guy being the worse about acting bucky! He does the whole peeing on his face/ or at least tries....flapping his tongue and butting head with the other bucky acting one! Not sure this would have anything to do with the mite/skin issue?????


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is really irresponsible of your animal care practitioner to just have you try one more thing.
You really shouldn't just keep dumping chems at this poor animal who obviously already has immune issues.
Petrochemicals are the main carriers of pouron meds and they affect immune function. Naptha is the carrier in cydectin which is basically kerosene and if you don't know what you are fighting it is just a waste.
The ivermectin should have worked on any normal goat mite issue so the issue is something outside the norm.

Take a skin scraping yourself and find someone with a microscope to look at it and see what is there.
It may be fungal and not mites at all. Or allergies or nothing at all to do with anything poison will fix.
Lee


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a note here . . . you had commented about Eprinex being an ivermectin product. Cydectin is also in the same chemical class of macrolytic lactones. Ivermectin (Ivomec, Zimecterin), eprinomectrin (Eprinex), doramectrin (Dectomax) and moxidectin (Cydectin) . . . Ivomec was the first one, then came Dectomax and Eprinex and lastly Cydectin. Are you sure it's not an allergy-related issue? Especially since you say it seems to occur at the same time every year. . . And did you inject the Ivomec or give it to him orally? Caroline


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sure you have checked to see if the two that act bucky have had both testicles removed; it would be pretty obvious if they didn't. Do they smell like bucks at all? I wonder if they were possibly cryptorchid, where one testicle never descended and so they weren't actually castrated completely? I've never owned a wether long enough to know if it is normal for them to act like that in the fall, but maybe that is normal behavior. Perhaps they were castrated late and retained some of their buckish traits.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Could this be a fungal issue? That would explain why pesticide products are not clearing it up.


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok...so to answer some questions.....both boys were not casterated until approx 5 months, they went to vets and were nutured like a dog.......secondly, yes, the ivermectin was injected 2x's at 10 days a part...

sorry buckrun that you feel that my vet is being irresponsible, maybe she is....I hate to be judgemental of a vet with a degree that I do not have and one that I did not spend all the years and money to get, but that is just me.... I called her with some questions and she said I could bring him in for skin test or try the cydectin and go from there....so I guess you could really call me the irresponsible one by telling her ok, we will try it and then let her know what happens.....then started reading so many horror stories of what it can do used as a pour on, so I came here wanting to know if anyone had used it as such....I thought I was being a responsible goat owner by coming here and asking more questions before pouring the stuff down my goats spine, but maybe not.

Thanks for all the advice......and maybe it is something other than mites, but it sure does follow the symptoms of everything I have read on mites and mange other than he doesn't get the thick scabby skin with sores....so I may rethink this and take him in for skin test now.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

The price of a skin test is what I would base my decision on. I feel like I'm drenching my goats with poison every time I worm. The stuff smells just like gasoline. If they can ingest it surely they can tolerate some on the skin? Don't know. Maybe try half the normal pour on dose and if he doesn't kill over, give him the rest in 24 hours. Just my opinion


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is another product that you might try. It is called Camelid Skin Mix. http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

It actually worked for me on staph infection when my girls had staph infection on their udders and the usual treatment didn't work.


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Karen...thank you so much for the link.....I actually talked to that guy a few years back about using the witchsbrew on this same goat, but lost his info before getting around to ordering it and then the goat got better and forgot about it! I am going to order some!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I thought I was being a responsible goat owner by coming here and asking more questions before pouring the stuff down my goats spine, but maybe not.


You were and we were being responsible helpmates by answering and I am free to judge and state my judgement even if it is not politically correct because people need to know that if a vet just keeps telling you to try stuff without doing diagnostics you need a new vet or you need to learn to diagnose for yourself.

If chemicals don't work for several tries- several more tries are not going to change that.
Be even more proactive and find out YOURSELF what you are fighting. 
Save some money and help your goat at the same time. There are tons of micro photos online you can find what you see under the scope and identify it and treat it yourself correctly. 
Look at a skin scraping under the scope!
I assure you this is not rocket science if I can do it.

Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe I already mentioned this to you the last time you brought up him blowing his coat.
There is a genetic issue in ND and AP and their crosses that causes them to do this.
It is an inability to process zinc correctly and you will need to inject since oral does not have an effect. Try some Mineral Max2 if your vet will give it to you or perhaps research other breeders that have solved the problem.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would also like to add that staph externally is an immune issue as well.
Look to your minerals and vaccinate virgin does.
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Witches Brew Recipe
Ingredients:
2/3 pint mineral oil
1/5 pint DMSO
8 ml Ivermectin
5 cc Gentamycin (50 mg per ml)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

The witches brew from Light Livestock Supply is a little different to include an antifungal (Dr Norm Evans tweeked the online recipe). But the online recipe works great too.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lice will leave when tea tree oil is applied along the top line. They will be gone within a day ( and stay gone when copper status is good). Tea tree oil should be good for fungus or other external parasites. Definitely look into the zinc too. Tea tree would be a treatment, not a preventative.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Since your wethers condition seems to be seasonal I would have to try vitamin D. Even zinc depends on good D levels.


----------

